# What is on the garden this year - 2011



## ghostsword (22 Apr 2011)

The weather is picking up, and from March to September I usually have aquatic plants on the garden, just need to top up with tank water, and let them grow. 

This is what I got this year.


DSC_2014 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


DSC_2011 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


DSC_2000 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


DSC_2004 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


DSC_2009 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


DSC_2008 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


----------



## nayr88 (22 Apr 2011)

nice one luis, are they just planted into soil? 

i had a really nice hc iwagumi in my nano i put it outside in the sun and left a small pebble from the garden balancing on the glass to hold the glass lid slightly open, i cam home when dark to find my cat sitting on it lid fully closed and all hc melted!!  my fault completely


----------



## ghostsword (22 Apr 2011)

I just have them on soil mixed with clay and some old tank substrate. 

The plants are open to the elements. Some do melt, but others are doing very well. 

Riccia for example has changed completely, and so as the rotalas, it looks much better. 

I think that is for this reason that Wabi Kusa's from ADA look so good. I just have not managed to get a ball substrate sorted out, cannot hold its form. Need to buy one from TGM and figure out how they do it.


----------



## Garuf (22 Apr 2011)

I believe it to be a different type of clay and the use of the moss as a binding agent. 
Riccia is a floating plant, chuck it in a shallow tray of just water and you'll never be rid of the stuff.


----------



## ghostsword (22 Apr 2011)

The riccia is growing much differently on the mud, it has thicker strands. 




.


----------



## nayr88 (23 Apr 2011)

im interested in those wabi balls tgm are selling, but i think aslong as you get a good bit of moss tied around some diy wabi balls theyll hold up fine.


----------



## Gill (23 Apr 2011)

Great Outdoors Planting, Must get myelf organised and put mine together outdoors.


----------



## ghostsword (23 Apr 2011)

I placed another acrylic tank outside, on the shade, got some floating plants and some ramshorn snails, may put some guppies on it maybe a pair or two, or just females. Having water on the garden is good as birds will drink from it.

Now imagine if one was living in the tropics ? How could would it be?


.


----------



## Gill (23 Apr 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> I placed another acrylic tank outside, on the shade, got some floating plants and some ramshorn snails, may put some guppies on it maybe a pair or two, or just females. Having water on the garden is good as birds will drink from it.
> 
> Now imagine if one was living in the tropics ? How could would it be?
> 
> ...



I Like to watch the birds drinking from the barrels and Bowl in the garden. 
Another thing I love watching is Wasps Drinking, they Gently Hover around untill they find a nice perch on a floating plant. Never seen them so docile as when drinking water. 

Being in the Tropics is great, Pity that my Brother In laws mansion is not ready for the Tanks and Ponds. maybe when we go over next We can start setting them up.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (24 Apr 2011)

In places with tropical climate, a pond is a favorite home for frogs, dragon flies hover there and lay their eggs, the water is soft and clear after a heavy down pour, all the fish visible through the crystal clear water.


----------



## ghostsword (15 Jun 2011)

An update of what I have now, the good weather is helping.

Bacopa on moss ball.

Untitled by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr

Lileaopsis emersed:

Untitled by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr

Hairgrass, lieaopsis and bacopa:

Untitled by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr

Unknown plant, I think that it may be Polygonum sp, not sure:

Untitled by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr

And my achievement of the year, Echinodorus radican, growing on the garden  :

Untitled by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr

Bacopa, hairgrass, lileaopsis on a moss ball, then Echinodorus radicans at the left, and Cypherus helferi on the right:

Untitled by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


----------



## ghostsword (5 Jul 2011)

Got some odd looking Hydrocotyle, really small leaves, the yellow ball you see is osmocote. 

Hydrocotyle variegated &quot;yellow and green&quot; by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Hydrocotyle variegated &quot;yellow and green&quot; by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


----------



## dw1305 (5 Jul 2011)

Hi all,
I should have posted on this thread, the _Bacopa_ looks like it might be _Veronica beccabunga_. The Polygonum looks like it is possibly Black Bindweed (_Fallopia convolvulus_) or even Russian Vine? or a Sorrel, doesn't look quite right for _Rumex acetosa _, but may be French Sorrel (_Rumex scutatus_).

cheers Darrel


----------



## ghostsword (5 Jul 2011)

Thanks Darrel,

The Veronica is a surprise, and a odd one, as I bought from a online shop as Bacopa.  

Could I send you a couple of cuttings so that you can do a ID on it? 

The unidentified one, that I thought is a Polygonum is not a Falopia, the leaves are very diferent, nothing like this:





The one I have stays small, but I am not sure what it is really, as I throw all my cuttings into that corner and I had polygonum on the tank.

This was made me think that it was polygonum emersed form, similar leaf shape. Could send you a cutting with roots for you to try out and see if you can identify.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/beta ... ank-4.html


----------



## ghostsword (5 Jul 2011)

Darell, by the way, this one, do you know the name? I know it is a Hydrocotyle, but not sure of the species:

Hydrocotyle variegated &quot;yellow and green&quot; by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


----------



## dw1305 (6 Jul 2011)

Hi all,
I'll give the _Hydrocotyle_ a miss, I'm pretty sure it is a _Hydrocotyle_, but I don't know the species. The _Polygonum/Persicaria/Fallopia_ looks familiar and it is certainly in that species grouping, but it isn't quite right for anything. There is a _Polygonum sagittatum_, but I've never seen it.

cheers Darrel


----------



## ghostsword (6 Jul 2011)

Thanks. 

The unknown plant is growing, so will see what it turns out to be.


----------

